# Tern looks like it has a tumor?



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I just noticed yesterday that my biggest tern has a big lump on it's left side, near it's gill. This morning as I was rushing out of the house (running late for work), I noticed the lump has gotten even bigger! I don't have a picture at the moment, but I'll take one as soon as I get home. Just off the top of your heads, does anybody know of a cause for this (I should have a pic up in a couple of hours).


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

xpac said:


> I just noticed yesterday that my biggest tern has a big lump on it's left side, near it's gill. This morning as I was rushing out of the house (running late for work), I noticed the lump has gotten even bigger! I don't have a picture at the moment, but I'll take one as soon as I get home. Just off the top of your heads, does anybody know of a cause for this (I should have a pic up in a couple of hours).


Here's some pics (and yes I know the glass needs cleaning).


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

ouch, that looks bad man.....can't help ya tho bump


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

This kind of sounds like the beginning of a cyst or tumor.
It could be an ulcer too or a type of viral or bacterial infection
causing red sores.

Is he acting healthy? I would think its a cyst or tumor which their is no treatment for.
They don't really cause the fish to become sick.
They do grow and get bigger over time and can possibly shorten the life span.

Is it open at all? this could mean ulcer or red sore disease caused by bacteria.

Keep an eye on him for signs of illness.

You could treat the water with a round of Melafix (recommended).
It would be safe for all your fish and could help heal the bump if it is something that can indeed heal.
It's also good at treating bacterial infections just in case he has one.

If it doesn't go away, it's more than likely a cyst or tumor.

If it doesn't go away and you already treated with melafix and he begins to show signs of illness, treat with a bacterial infection medication.

let me know how he does - I'm hear if you have any other questions or concerns as well.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

'SHADOW said:


> This kind of sounds like the beginning of a cyst or tumor.
> It could be an ulcer too or a type of viral or bacterial infection
> causing red sores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I can't see any opening, so as far as I can tell the "wound" isn't open. He did start behaving funny about 2 months ago, I noticed he was on the opposite side of the tank from the other three, but he also had a big bit taken out of his tail. I figured he had lost a fight and didn't think much of it. Now that I think about it though, he stopped swimming around with the others about 2 months ago, however I just noticed this bump yesterday so it's new.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

xpac said:


> This kind of sounds like the beginning of a cyst or tumor.
> It could be an ulcer too or a type of viral or bacterial infection
> causing red sores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I can't see any opening, so as far as I can tell the "wound" isn't open. He did start behaving funny about 2 months ago, I noticed he was on the opposite side of the tank from the other three, but he also had a big bit taken out of his tail. I figured he had lost a fight and didn't think much of it. Now that I think about it though, he stopped swimming around with the others about 2 months ago, however I just noticed this bump yesterday so it's new.
[/quote]

If its a cyst, depending on what type of cyst it is, some are just filled with some watery fluid, or tissue


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

sorry to say but put it down!


----------

